# Show us your champgane minis!



## jrae (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd love to see photos of champagne miniatures! Will you share???


----------



## Letsdunit (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a gold champagne dun filly. The colour is so diluted there is no colour left :bgrin


----------



## SWA (Oct 25, 2007)

Here are our two champagnes...



:

Our Stallion, "Rolex" - "Bethel Rolex Gold Champagne of Ms" - Gold Champagne Pinto (3yrs old)






Our Mare, "Rose" - "SWA Champagne N Roses" - Gray Amber Champagne (3yrs old)






We hope to have our very first baby by them late next year. :aktion033:

Well...



: Here's to "hoping" anyways.



:


----------



## Margaret (Oct 25, 2007)

We had a Classic Champagne filly born this year. Here are a couple of photos of her before she left.


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 26, 2007)

*Some gorgeous horses!!!I love your filly Margret!!I dont think I would have been able to sell her. *


----------



## jrae (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! What a gorgeous group! I love that classic filly! WOW!


----------



## Margaret (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, and thats a no brainer for me Tristan, :lol:

I'm not allowed to keep any of my mares offspring as per my husband.



:

Its rewarding for me though just to raise them while they are young, and see them into their new homes.



:


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 28, 2009)

Bringing this thread back up as I'd LOVE to see more! Champagne is such a gorgeous color, I'd love to have one someday


----------



## minimule (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I own one that I've never seen in person. I've owned her a full year now.



Luckily...I'll FINALLY be picking her up this weekend!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not sure which Champagne color she is but she is a pinto.


----------



## Margaret (Jul 29, 2009)

You are welome to stop by my place here in Queen Creek CheyAut



and see my Stallion Prince..

He had a classic colt out of a mare that we rebred for someone here in Arizona.

This picture is right after I clipped him at around 2 months, and shows his darker color.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 29, 2009)

Minimule, lol about owning for a year but still not having your horse



Hope you'll be sharing more photos once you pick her up!

Margaret, that's dark! WIll (did?) he grow back in lighter? I have a lot to learn about champagne, so I don't know




I was looking at your site last night



Prince is a handsome man and I was telling my husband how I think he and one of mine would have a nice foal


----------



## Margaret (Jul 29, 2009)

Believe it or not CheyAut, Thunder the dark Classic colt ( also shown in my avatar) came out of a Gold Cream Champagne mare that is as white as snow..

She is now owned by Silver Ridge Arabians, and was just ultra sounded in foal to Prince to be carring a colt for next year.

He did lighten a bit as he matured, but its hard to predict for sure what the color genes will throw, but _Thunder is Champagne on a Black based horse_.

Now Amira, this gold champagne filly is the result of _Champagne on a red based horse_, as her dam was a red mare.






At 6 months old, Amira became lighter, and I suspect now she is darkening, and becoming more golden.










You are welcome to bring one or many girls over to visit with you.

Since I sold all of my mares, this year Prince has been a bit bored, and would welcome the company.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jul 30, 2009)

THESE ARE MY TWO GIRLS AND ONE FOAL...






CLASSIC CHAMPAGNE MARE WITH A PARTIAL BLUE EYE, TOYLAND HONEY SURPRIZE






CLASSIC SILVER CHAMPAGNE FILLY, WTM ART WON O WON (SILVER ACCORDING TO THE ICHR, BUT I DO NOT AGREE) OUT OF THE ABOVE MARE... THIS FILLY ALSO HAS TWO BLUE EYES... GRANDSIRE IS A SPLASH OVERO.






LAB TESTED GOLD CREME CHAMPAGNE FOAL OUT OF THE ABOVE MARE AND A CREMELLO STALLION, LOOKED CREMELLO AT BIRTH BUT STARTED GETTING THE "PUMPKIN" COLORED SKIN AT ABOUT 3 MONTHS OLD... HE HAS BEEN SOLD TO SUE AT CHAMPAGNE WISHES MINIATURES.

I LOVE THE CHAMPAGNE HORSES... THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!


----------

